# How do I stop a captured and installed swarm from leaving?



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

That and maybe cage the queen in the box for a few days until they get to building comb then cut her loose


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Use a queen excluder as an includer for a few days. In a cage she can't start laying, this way she can. Make sure you check it in 3-4 days because if she is a virgin she will need to get mated and can't get out.


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

Even better


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Firestix said:


> However, this year I caught a swarm off of a fellow beekeeper's tree. I brought them home (9 miles away) and put them in a hive. The next day they were gone. :-(


Did that hive have an open screened bottom? Did you _close off_ the opening?


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

How soon did you move it?did you have a frame of drawn comb? If you can wait a couple days to move might be better.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Firestix said:


> When I install the bees on my bee yard, what can I do to make sure they stay? (Maybe put a frame of brood in with them?)


Chris, I can't tell for sure whether this is a captured swarm cluster ("bees in a bucket") or a trapped swarm. I assume the former. With a swarm cluster, don't use a screened bottom board; don't feed them; give the queen a frame of drawn comb to lay in. Others say a frame of brood helps, but I've had mixed results with a frame of brood in the new hive. Earlier in the swarm season, I use a queen "includer". Texan's advice above is good.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

When I did trap, I would use a double medium five frame nuc set up with drawn brood comb. I would leave it for a couple of weeks AFTER the swarm moved in. This will secure the queen and thet them settle in to their new diggs. The absolute worst thing you can do with a swarm is move them too quickly and inspect them too often. 
I use the 2x2 rule. Leave for two weeks and inspect after 2 weeks.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Personally, a captured swarm (not a bait hive) get a frame with some brood and some drawn comb, want the queen to start laying ASAP.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Been hearing a lot of stories about swarms not staying put. 
Have lost a few swarms that I'd caught. The factor that is common for them:
1. Screened bottom boards (swarms just don't like them)
2. Did not put a frame of brood in to anchor the swarm.


----------



## Connie1 (Jun 19, 2013)

I recently (2 days ago) captured my 1st swarm from a tree. I put them in an empty brood box with 2 frames of partially capped honey from one of my other hives (fall honey). How long will it take them to settle? And, is there anything I should or should not do? Thanks.


----------



## dtrooster (Apr 4, 2016)

Still there? They are building comb and if the queen is mated she's popping eggs in already. Take a quick peek tomorrow they'll be alright


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

I only caught one swarm but they are still in the 10 frame deep i put them in. I had a frame feeder ready in the box (1:1 syrup filled) when I hived them. I had a small piece of pollen patty in there too. I screened both openings and kept them in for 2 days . They have been bringing in pollen in since i removed the screen . I caught them only about 3/4 miles away . When I took them out of the trap, the large comb they drew already had larva . 

I had a swarm on another trap this Sunday , nice swarm hanging on the front outside of the box , I came back today to look but they left.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Connie1 said:


> I recently (2 days ago) captured my 1st swarm from a tree. I put them in an empty brood box with 2 frames of partially capped honey from one of my other hives (fall honey). How long will it take them to settle? And, is there anything I should or should not do? Thanks.


I would not feed a swarm out of concern that they will top off their tanks and leave. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Firestix (Apr 1, 2015)

So, the second swarm I gathered from my friends bee yard has, again, up and left. What am I doing wrong. These bees swarm from Ware hives and I'm placing them (8 miles away) into a 10 Deep Lang. I use foundation-less frames that have been reused. (they still have some bee wax patterned along the top bar .. though not much) 
The first swarm left overnight. For the second swarm, I managed to block off the entrance for 2 days and I fed them a little sugar water (for fear of stress/starving). Caught them on Tuesday, unblocked the hive opening on Thursday (with good activity). Checked on them Saturday morning and they were all bundled in a big ball hanging from the top bars of several frames. Took another look a couple of hours later. Not. One. Singe. Bee. I was heart broken. Two swarms absconded in as many weeks. (big swarms too!) What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Hillbillybees (Mar 3, 2016)

They are not caught till they set up house. We leave them in place. We don't bother them till we see pollen coming in. We plug the hole and move them at night. Never lost one doing it this way. I know some check it out and move on but once they settle in it's over.
If I was doing your way like finding a swarm and putting them in a box I would throw a couple frames of open brood and a drawn comb in there with them. Plug the hole with screen and give them a couple of days before letting them fly.


----------



## Firestix (Apr 1, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> Been hearing a lot of stories about swarms not staying put.
> Have lost a few swarms that I'd caught. The factor that is common for them:
> 1. Screened bottom boards (swarms just don't like them)
> 2. Did not put a frame of brood in to anchor the swarm.


AB, I think you're on to something. I'm operating under the same exact conditions. I guess I should just cover the screened bottom and 'borrow' a frame of brood to try to anchor them?




Hillbillybees said:


> They are not caught till they set up house. We leave them in place. We don't bother them till we see pollen coming in. We plug the hole and move them at night. Never lost one doing it this way. I know some check it out and move on but once they settle in it's over.
> If I was doing your way like finding a swarm and putting them in a box I would throw a couple frames of open brood and a drawn comb in there with them. Plug the hole with screen and give them a couple of days before letting them fly.


Hillbilly, 
I also set out swarm traps (nuc hives) and all the swarms I've caught in those never have any issues. But cutting a swarm branch off of a tree and installing them in a 10 deep foundationless Lang ... I'm 0 for 2.


----------

